
Think Friday's close asteroid flyby is sobering? Look at this. - jalanco
http://earthsky.org/space/relative-positions-of-near-earth-asteroids-within-0-3-au
======
c1u
A 0.3AU radius sphere is gigantic.

If the sphere was the size of Earth, Earth would be smaller than the 'The
World' artificial archipelago in Dubai.

